
Watch David Blaine Float over the Desert on Balloons - mhb
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a33607471/david-blaine-balloon-stunt-desert/
======
dontcarethrow2
His hands didn't look all that shakey from the far cams but the close up had
it. Still managed to go through with all the procedures, I would feel
paralyzed up there. I like that they included all the chatter while everything
was happening, constant comms, the rush of his voice. Gave me adrenaline
spikes, ty for post.

